# Alden's Plaza Last?



## Panzeraxe (Jan 11, 2004)

I am interested in placing an order from Alden of Carmel for a pair of Norwegians on the Plaza last. Can someone please give me a bit more information on this last - is it reasonably sleek? I wouldn't want to buy a pair if the last is similar to the standard Barrie or one of the AE lasts.

Thanks - Panzer


----------



## bigCat (Jun 10, 2005)

It is sleeker than Barrie (but that's not saying much). I would say that it's almost as sleek as Aberdeen and has a bit extra room in the toe area, with a hint (just a hint!) of a square toe.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

I was recommended by Joe Zapatka at TSM that the Plaza aill run the same as an Aberdeen or Hampton or a width narrower. Hampton 12 E>Plaza 12 D. I have Plaza lasted shoes coming in a couple of days and I'll post then too.


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

yachtie said:


> I was recommended by Joe Zapatka at TSM that the Plaza aill run the same as an Aberdeen or Hampton or a width narrower. Hampton 12 E>Plaza 12 D. I have Plaza lasted shoes coming in a couple of days and I'll post then too.


I ordered a pair that are due in the Spring from TSM. Ed said, as above, they will fit like the Aberdeen last but with a bit more room in the toe, or like the Coppley last with a bit less room in the toe...Once I get this pair I may order a couple of pair of Plaza boots.....Ed felt it is the nicest last in the AE line, or at least that is what he told me.


----------



## Panzeraxe (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks for the reply's - anyone else? jcusey?

Panzer


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

Well, Alden doesn't have anything that could be called sleek when compared to, say, some of the lasts used by EG or G&G. However, Plaza is sleek when compared to some of Alden's other lasts (Barrie, Tremont, or Tru-flare, for example). It's a soft square last, kind of like the EG 606 but with a slightly broader toe. I think that Aberdeen and Hampton are the most attractive lasts that Alden has, but Plaza isn't far behind.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

Tried on the 12 D bal in calfskin. As with a Hampton last shoe I tried the toe fit is fine but the waist is too narrow for my foot,so the area around the sides of the ankle flexes out leaving a gap. I'm going to try the 12 E- that fixed the problem on the Hampton and should work for this one.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The Alden black calfskin captoe boots (model 39151), I recieved from Shoemart a few weeks ago, are constructed on the Plaza last and seem to fit me quite well...I wear a 9.5 but, have a broader forefoot and a relatively narrow heel. In terms of visual impact, I must disagree with jcusey regarding Alden not offering anything that could be called sleek (jcusey, I normally agree with and hang on every post you offer, so certainly, I mean no offense). While the Plaza last may not result in a pair of those leather slivers some sell as shoes, the boots do present a rather streamlined and (to my eye) a very handsome profile!


----------



## guitone (Mar 20, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> The Alden black calfskin captoe boots (model 39151), I recieved from Shoemart a few weeks ago, are constructed on the Plaza last and seem to fit me quite well...I wear a 9.5 but, have a broader forefoot and a relatively narrow heel. In terms of visual impact, I must disagree with jcusey regarding Alden not offering anything that could be called sleek (jcusey, I normally agree with and hang on every post you offer, so certainly, I mean no offense). While the Plaza last may not result in a pair of those leather slivers some sell as shoes, the boots do present a rather streamlined and (to my eye) a very handsome profile!


While not sleek I do find shoes like the EG Berkeley to be a bit too sleek, so it is a fine line. I find my Alden monks to be very sleek but my Coppley lasted shoes not sleek and the Paza should be somewhere in the middle. Maybe I am just too used to wearing Amercian shoes at this point in my life...I send the EG's back as they did not fit well but they were too "dainty" for me. The bals on the BB Peal page are more to my liking as are the C&J that are also not a good fit for me. (the EG's were on an odd last for the Berkeley, the 606, maybe that was part of the problem).


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

So is it safe to say that if one wears the Alden Aberdeen last in size 11D, then one would likely wear the same size in the Copley and Plaza lasts? Just a bit more toe room?

DocD


----------



## JayJay (Oct 8, 2007)

I have the Alden NST on the Plaza last from Alden of Carmel. I find it to have a very contemporary sleekness; I've recieved many compliments on the shoes. The fit for me is similar to the Hampton and Aberdeen lasts. I found no need to deviate from my normal size for this shoe.


----------



## reubencahn (Mar 28, 2006)

I've tried on two shoes in the Plaza last. One was a wingtip bal from TSM. I thought it was reasonably sleek, just a tad less so than C&J 337 lasted shoes and that was primarily because the soles are not trimmed as closely. I ended up returning it because the 12D, my normal size, seemed just bit loose. (And I didn't like the visible metal eyelets.) I also ordered the AF26 from AofC. Unfortunately the largest size Adam had was an 11.5D. This shoe fit me perfectly in width but was too short. The shoe was gorgeous. While the last was reasonably sleek, the shoe has an extended sole and so the overall effect is chunky. (I think the AF39 does not have the extended sole.) That said, I think this is an amazing shoe and one I would pay a premium to get. Adam is phasing out his laced shoes to concentrate on boots. He will not be ordering any more of these. If he has your size, get it now.


----------



## mussel (Oct 19, 2004)

I think Plaza is the sleekest of all Alden last, especially when it's paired with the Nowegian split toe, one member posted pictures of the same shoe in question:

https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?p=232539


----------



## tmack3 (Jan 14, 2006)

I have the AF39 which i believe is the same as the AF26 except for the sole. It's one of my favorite shoes. Alden plaza and abderdeens are my two favorite lasts. Sleek is a personal preference. Neither last is sleek when compared to English shoes, but both are sleeker than the other popular Alden lasts.


----------



## Andy W (Jan 18, 2007)

In Alden, sleek is a relative term. Like others have said, Aldens are about solid American comfort and value.....basic Yankee philosophy. So, in my opinion, Alden sleekness can't be equated to the sleekness of EG, CJ or Vass, whose perspective might be more about style.

For me, the Aberdeen last is the most trim with the narrowest toe box and the Plaza has more toe room but the same heel fit. From there the other lasts are in 'gun boat' proportions. You might want to seek a style with a longer vamp to elongate the line of the shoe. Both lasts have a trim welt at the heel which helps to keep it trim.

Good luck.


----------



## Mike147 (Jan 15, 2006)

mussel said:


> I think Plaza is the sleekest of all Alden last, especially when it's paired with the Nowegian split toe, one member posted pictures of the same shoe in question:
> 
> https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?p=232539


Anyone know if the Plaza is available in EEE?


----------

